# What to use to sterlize plants?



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

*What to use to sterilize plants?*

I have a lot of salvania ( spelling ) I want to add to a tank but I don't know what I should use to sterilize the plants first. What's the best way to go?


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

sterilze for what??

if its for algea do a manual clean.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed sterilize for what? I don't know if salvinia can tolerate blreach, but you might try a solution of 1 Tbsp of Alum to a gallon of water and toss the salvina to coat it since it will float and the top will be above water. A half hour to an hour is how long I usually leave it for. I can't imagine what you might be trying to eradicate.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks I have some of the alum stuff. Did not know off hand what it is.

The reason I want to sterilize is the plants are coming out of an indoor turtle pond. I'm just playing it safe.


----------

